# Elena Bezzubova- Holy freakin shit



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

okay, so i've been reading the book, "Feeling Unreal'' for a couple of nights now, and there was a mention of a Southern California based doctor who has 20+ years of experience in the field of psychology and her expertise is specifically in Depersonalization. Her name is Elena Bezzubova and I believe she is a professor at the University of Irvine, CA.

Today, I googled her name, in hopes of coming across a contact number or e-mail address, and about an hour ago, I came across her office address and number online. I called. She picked up. I panicked. Why the hell would a doctor still be in their office at 9:30 p.m?? Anyways...I told her that I had heard about her through the Feeling Unreal book, and was looking for help, was there any way she could assist me? She told me that the best way would be for me to come in and see her directly either on Friday or Saturday. She said she is only available those two days, and will be gone till August. So I said, yes I'll come in on Friday.

Dillema: Her only available appt times are at 10 or 11 in the morning, and I am always asleep till either 3-4 in the afternoon everyday. But I am willing to sacrifice sleep time in order to get help. Will I be able to make it? I had a ridiculously difficult time getting ready to go to my psych appt today, I just hope I'll be able to make it on Friday. Also, she is pretty far away, but STILL DUDE, SHE MAY BE ABLE TO HELP A SISTER OUT, YOU KNOW??

AHHHH...SO EXCITED...perhaps this is the answer to my prayers.

Anyone heard of this doctor before? Seen her in person?


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

great news.. let us know how it goes


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That is so awesome! I can't believe I haven't heard of her before. I may give her a call. Goodluck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! My appt is @ 2 on friday. I'm uber nervous, but i gotta give it a shot. Ill let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Good for you! Anything that works is definately worth it.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Lucky you. Be sure and make some notes befoe you meet her to that you remember to ask her all your queries when you have the chance. Best of luck. Keep us posted!!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

This is great! I rarely use exclamation marks.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

How does appointments work for you guys in USA these days? Like here in Sweden it is relatively hard to get to see a specialist but other than that, any licenced psychiatrist or whatever is very cheap and free after you get to a limit. I imagine its more costly over there?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys, so I know you may be disheartened and disappointed to hear that I did not go to my appt today. I had a meltdown last night (lots of anxiety and terrible depression), so I decided to give her a call and let her know in advance that I may not be able to make it. Unfortunately, she is out of town till August 5, so I have to wait till she gets back. I know that I missed a great opportunity, but I really saw no way that I would be able to go with my current condition. I will wait till August, and make an appt then.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

In some ways this is a good thing. She wouldn't have been very focused on you if she was leaving so quickly and probably would have forgotten some important stuff you may have told her before she left. It'll be better when she's back home and ready to devote all her attention to you full time. Besides, it's only a month to wait.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

flat said:


> In some ways this is a good thing. She wouldn't have been very focused on you if she was leaving so quickly and probably would have forgotten some important stuff you may have told her before she left. It'll be better when she's back home and ready to devote all her attention to you full time. Besides, it's only a month to wait.


You are right. I spoke with my cousin tonight and she said the same thing. Good observation. Thanks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Going to see Elena Bezzubova tomorrow, stoked! Thanks Insatiable! She's russian too, which is awesome.


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Going to see Elena Bezzubova tomorrow, stoked! Thanks Insatiable! She's russian too, which is awesome.


Awesome! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Ooo, I am very intruiged by Mrs Bezzubova! I want to know more about her!

Surfing,
Details please!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will keep you guys updated for sure. I go in tomorrow morning. All I know is that she contributed to the book, "Feeling Unreal" by Daphne Simeon, she is kinda a big deal in the world of depersonalization (at least she has researched her stuff and knows what she is talking about), she lives close to me, and she is Russian. I speak a little Russian too which might come in handy, for what I don't know.


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Good luck Surfing.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Going to see Elena Bezzubova tomorrow, stoked! Thanks Insatiable! She's russian too, which is awesome.


Your welcome Kenny. I am so excited for you, but also a tad bit jealous haha. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Going to see Elena Bezzubova tomorrow, stoked! Thanks Insatiable! She's russian too, which is awesome.


update?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

razer777 said:


> update?


+1


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw her today. It went really well. I walked out feeling good about the session which is rare when I see doctors and therapists. I feel like she understood what I was describing to her and her way to talking to me and what she observed seemed really unique. Basically I just told her my story today, we are meeting again next week. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> and I am always asleep till either 3-4 in the afternoon everyday.


Holy crap, girl. that's way too much.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I saw her today. It went really well. I walked out feeling good about the session which is rare when I see doctors and therapists. I feel like she understood what I was describing to her and her way to talking to me and what she observed seemed really unique. Basically I just told her my story today, we are meeting again next week. I will keep this thread updated.


Yay Kenny!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Holy crap, girl. that's way too much.


I know







I'm working on it. Recently I've been waking up around 12-1. Improvement, no?


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

please update! I live near that area as well and I would love to speak with her.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Speechless said:


> please update! I live near that area as well and I would love to speak with her.


I saw her yesterday and was very impressed with the way she handled me. I don't really know how to describe it, she just seemed to have a very unique approach to things in general. I've only seen her once but am going back next week. She knows her stuff which is crucial for us since we so often feel very misunderstood. Personally I felt very comfortable with her.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I saw her yesterday and was very impressed with the way she handled me. I don't really know how to describe it, she just seemed to have a very unique approach to things in general. I've only seen her once but am going back next week. She knows her stuff which is crucial for us since we so often feel very misunderstood. Personally I felt very comfortable with her.


I'm glad you had the courage to talk to her about this. I honestly wouldn't know how to start talking about DP since I don't talk about it with anyone. Btw are you going to ask her questions about DP in general? I'm mainly interested in knowing about anxiety and DP since that's what I suffer from.If she gives good info about DP and other treatments or combo's of treatments then please post it or PM me if you like. Btw I googled her too and read that Q&A thing posted on a DP website.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Wanna give us lazy people a link *Speechless*?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Speechless said:


> I'm glad you had the courage to talk to her about this. I honestly wouldn't know how to start talking about DP since I don't talk about it with anyone. Btw are you going to ask her questions about DP in general? I'm mainly interested in knowing about anxiety and DP since that's what I suffer from.If she gives good info about DP and other treatments or combo's of treatments then please post it or PM me if you like. Btw I googled her too and read that Q&A thing posted on a DP website.


I read that too. I sent you a PM.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd like a copy of that PM aswell Kenny


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

could you tell us in more detail the time of treatment she wants for you or her opinions on dp? I understand some of the stuff may be too personal so you won't like to share...I just want to know some of stuff that could help the rest of the members.


----------



## Speechless (Nov 23, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Wanna give us lazy people a link *Speechless*?


http://www.depersonalization.info/expert.html


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

babybowrain said:


> could you tell us in more detail the time of treatment she wants for you or her opinions on dp? I understand some of the stuff may be too personal so you won't like to share...I just want to know some of stuff that could help the rest of the members.


So far we have just talked about basic things. Remember I have only met with her for an hour so far and basically it was just me sharing my story. I really don't know exactly how she is going to treat me and what she is going to suggest, all I know is I got a good vibe from her. I'll keep this thread updated though.


----------

